# Upgrade Powerbook G4 12''



## Silicon Valley (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon premier message depuis que j'ai rejoint la communauté macgeneration :rose: (émotion quand tu nous tiens).

Je commence donc fort : je possède un Powerbook G4 12'' avec les caractérisitiques suivantes :
- Processeur powerPC G4 867 MHz
- 256 Mo DDR SDRAM
- Mac os X version 10.4.11
- Disque dur 40Go

Pour la rentrée je me suis dit que j'allais lui faire un petit lifting...:love:, je préfère ça plutôt que d'en racheter un autre (je tiens à l'originalité du 12''). Donc je me demandais jusqu'à combien de Ram je pouvais ajouter sur ma machine, si je pouvais changer le processeur (peut être en vue d'installer Léopard si c'est possible) et aussi quel disque dur vous me conseilleriez si j'en veut un de 80 ou 100Go.

Merci à tous et j'espère que vous comprendrez que lorsqu'on à un powerbook G4 12'' on a envie de le faire durer un peu. 
Je tiens aussi à préciser que je me suis pas mal renseigné avant en ce qui concerne la ram et les DD mais qu'apparemment il faut pas se tromper et que les caractérisitiques sont pointues.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Silicon Valley a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon premier message depuis que j'ai rejoint la communauté macgeneration :rose: (émotion quand tu nous tiens).
> 
> ...



- Tout d'abord bienvenue parmi nous !

- Il était livré avec une configuration de base s'échelonnant de 256 à 512 Mo de Ram et extensible à 1,25 Go. Il s'agit de la PC 21OO en SO DIMM 200 broches.

- Concernant Mac os X 10.5 (Leopard) cela tombe bien car ce dernier accepte les PowerPC à compter du G4 à 867 Mhz ... ouf ... tu peux le dire. Donc ok pour Leopard.

- Hitachi (ex-IBM est une bonne marque) mais il y en a bien d'autres. Ce sera en tout cas un disque Pata (et non pas Sata : norme actuelle). Il était livré à l'origine avec un disque dur Ultra ATA/100 de 40 à 80 Go (4200 voire 5400 tours/min.)

A+


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2009)

Bienvenue dans le club des possesseurs de PowerBook 12'.
J'ai eu la toute dernière version de cette chouette petite bête.

J'ai eu pas mal de problèmes électriques avec, mais je soupçonne un mauvais traitement à la base (matériel d'expo) ou un problème de prise foireuse au bahut.
Hormis donc ces problèmes, c'était vraiment une machine géniale, qui marche encore, quoique sur une patte pour la RAM (la barrette interne a grillé). 

Je n'ai pas eu de pot sur le coup de l'électrique parce que ce sont des machines très solides, ultracompactes et efficaces, avec une gestion de l'énergie que je regrette aujourd'hui, malgré les qualités de mon MacBook (mise en veille géniale). La simplicité Apple à l'état brut. C'est marrant d'ailleurs de voir comment une machine de cette époque étonne encore aujourd'hui quand on la sort.


----------



## Silicon Valley (14 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Scuden quand tu me dis pata, ça vaut aussi pour les IDE et ATA ? Je suis en effet soulagé pour Leopard. Si je mets un 1Go de ram + un DD d'au moins 160Go tu crois que Leopard tournera bien sur la machine ???
Et pour Snow Leopard c'est fichu non ? A moins qu'on puisse changer le processeur mais je crois que c'est impossible sur le Powerbook g4 à moins que tu me dises le contraire...


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2009)

Il y a bien des proto de PowerBook intelisés mais c'est vraiment du proto. Donc pour Snow Leopard&#8230;
Le choix entre Tiger et Léopard est un vrai choix. Tiger est un peu plus vif au démarrage et la réparation des autorisations sous Léopard sur des petites configs devient un vrai calvaire (en temps). Mais ça reste gérable. 
Disons que je me suis posé maintes fois la question de rester ou non sous Tiger avec mon PowerBook 1,5Ghz et je n'ai opté pour Léopard que pour des questions de logiciels que j'aimais bien qui ne fonctionnait que sous Léopard (essentiellement la dernière mouture de OmniGraffle, pour être précis). Ah ! Aussi Aperçu qui est plus pratique.
Par contre l'esthétique de Tiger me manquait ...


----------



## Silicon Valley (14 Septembre 2009)

Et partant du principe que j'ai un powerbook 867 MHz tu pense que laguerai sévère sur Leopard ? Donc je peux pas upgrader mon process de 867 pour un 1,5Mgh ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

heu 1,5Ghz pardon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que* Le docteur* a raison : Tiger peut être plus réactif que Leopard sur ta machine.

Pour moi:

Un IDE parallel est un PATA, ou par abus de langage un IDE 
Un IDE en série est un SATA, ou par abus  SATA (I, II).

Donc pour toi un PATA (noster et j'en passe des vertes et des pas mures, oui je sais c'est lourd mais bon ... dsl).

Bon courage dans ta démarche.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Il me semble que des techniciens peuvent faire évoluer un PowerPC vers un processeur de type x86 mais il faudrait faire une recherche sur l'internet.

A+


----------

